# طرق تقدير تركيز الامونيا في مياه الشرب؟



## ghally (10 مارس 2010)

اتمنى من الاعضاء الكرام والكيميائيين ومن لهم خبرة في العمل في مجال المياه بمساعدتي بطريقة لتقدير تركيز الامونيا في مياه الشرب واتمنى ان تكون الطريقة تفصيلية.
مشكور جدا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الطريقة تحتاج الى جهاز بسيط comparator 
لمقارنة اللون ومحلول نزلر حيث يضاف 2 مللتر من المحلول الى عينة في انبوب الاختبار الخاص وخلال دقيقه يتكون لون اصفر يتدرج الى البني مع زيادة التركيز . هذا الفحص خاص بالتراكيز المنخفضة ويتم مقارنة اللون في الجهاز لتحديد التركيز . وهناك طرق اخرى باستخدام جهاز التحليل الطيفي spectrophotometer .


----------



## NIHEDKILANI (11 مارس 2010)

الرجاء principe de fonctionnement d4un spectrophotpmetre


----------



## ghally (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا للاعضاء الكرام اللي ردو على الموضوع بس ياريت لو حد يعرف طريقة غير نسلر -- طريقة قياس للتركيز عن طريق جهاز ال spectrophotometer 
وشكرا.


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (11 مارس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/128332229/910733f4/______.html


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (11 مارس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/131901899/d2d8dcfc/_______.html


----------



## ghally (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخ احمد


----------



## totohoda89 (13 مايو 2011)

يوجد طريقة phenate


----------

